# ALTON , GODFREY , ST.LOUIS, GRAFTON, ( MORRELL CHECK IN )



## morrel huntin 77 (Apr 6, 2014)

THIS PAGE IS FOR SERIOUS &amp; DIE HARD MORRELL HUNTERS !!!! KEEP IT HONEST AND PICTURES TO BACK YOUR STORIE UP !
GOOD LUCK HUNTING THIS YEAR !!!!


----------



## morrel huntin 77 (Apr 6, 2014)

FIGURE THIS THURSDAY THE BLACK MORRELS WILL BE POPPING UP ON THE SOUTH FACING HILL TOPS , APRIL 14TH GRAYS AND WHITES SHOULD BE POPPING UP EVERYWHERE . !!!!!!!!


----------



## old henry (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't feel the need to post pics to back my story. If want pictures I will send over the phone when you request it


----------



## morrel huntin 77 (Apr 6, 2014)

LOL


----------



## wizardscycle (Mar 29, 2014)

I CAN HOOK U UP WITH A BIGGER FONT IF U LIKE :wink:


----------

